# How to type an umlaut?



## snoozy (May 10, 2002)

I need to type an umlaut over a "u"...what's the keyboard formula to do that?


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

snoozy said:


> I need to type an umlaut over a "u"...what's the keyboard formula to do that?




Try this page for help.

http://www.mckinnonsc.vic.edu.au/la/lote/german/materials/umlauts.htm


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2008)

in XP or Vista, click start, all programs, accessories, system tools, character map. couple hundred "different" keyboard characters there including Ã Ã¥ &#572; &#993; &#1194; &#8188; and many more.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2008)

When I need to type any characters that aren't on my keyboard, I just use my character map. It's in system tools, but if you use it a lot, you can put a shortcut to it on your desktop.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2008)

zong said:


> in XP or Vista, click start, all programs, accessories, system tools, character map. couple hundred "different" keyboard characters there including Ã Ã¥ &#572; &#993; &#1194; &#8188; and many more.


I like playing with it. There's a lot more stuff than just letters of various alphabets.

&#9787;&#9835;&#8597;&#8734;&#9824;&#9827;&#9829;&#9830; 
&#9556;&#9559;
&#9562;&#9565;

&#1757;&#1758;&#1769; &#8592; I never have figured out what these are supposed to be.


----------



## snoozy (May 10, 2002)

ladycat said:


> &#1757;&#1758;[/SIZE]&#1769; &#8592; I never have figured out what these are supposed to be.


The first is an overhead view of a fountain at the Alhambra in Spain...

The second is frontal view of a crocodile yawning...

The last is obviously an outhouse...

:baby04:

Thanks, everybody, for the keys to the keyboard!


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2008)

snoozy said:


> The last is obviously an outhouse...


An outhouse! Oh boy, I can have LOTS of fun with that one!!


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

bummer...my star trek font is not supported here.


----------



## marvella (Oct 12, 2003)

ladycat said:


> &#1757;&#1758;[/SIZE]&#1769; &#8592; I never have figured out what these are supposed to be.


the second one is an 8 pointed star, that is the sign for astarte, goddess of women.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2008)

I can make a big black rectangle. 

&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;
&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;
&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;
&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;

And a SNOW storm!! (sort of)

&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;
&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;
&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;
&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;

Tire treads:

&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;
&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;

The sun:

&#9788;

Somebody slap me; I'm getting too silly!


----------



## Chele (Dec 1, 2005)

Hold down the Alt key and use these numbers for the keyboard shortcut:
Ã¼ = 129 
Ã = 154

Chele


----------

